# Garmin Connect - March 2010 updates



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

They did some good stuff! Look at numbers 3,4, and 7 especially
http://connect.garmin.com/help/whatsnew

March 2010

*
New Details Page
Revamped Details page to show more data, charts and new features.
*
Edit Summary Data
Edit summary data provided by devices or manual entries.
*
Elevation Corrections
Improved elevation corrections for devices without a barometric altimeter with the option to toggle between elevation reported by device and corrected elevation.
*
Time/Moving Time/Elapsed Time
Breaking down Time and Speed/Pace based on recorded time, moving time and elapsed time on the Details page.
*
Speed Metrics Toggle
Easily switch between Speed and Pace metrics on the Details page.
*
Heart Rate and Power Metrics Toggle
Easily switch between BPM - % Max - Zones for Heart Rate metrics and Watts - Zones for Power metrics on the Details page.
*
Embedded Details Widget
Get widget code for a specific activity to add to a blog or website.
*
Explore Improvements
Improved the User Interface of the Explore page. Added RSS feeds based on search results.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

More on elevation correction



> What are Elevation Corrections?
> Elevation Corrections cross reference the horizontal position (latitude/longitude) provided by the GPS with elevation data that has been acquired by professional surveys. When corrections to elevation data are made, each trackpoint of your activity now contains the elevation from the web service, not the elevation provided by your GPS device.
> Garmin Connect selectively applies corrections to depict a more realistic representation of your elevation experience. Activities recorded from devices without a barometric altimeter are enabled with Elevation Corrections by default. Alternatively, activities recorded by devices with a barometric altimeter generally contain accurate elevation data and therefore Elevation Corrections are disabled by default. For those users who are familiar with the MotionBased Gravity service, this is the same service.


You can embed directly.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

slocaus said:


> More on elevation correction
> 
> You can embed directly.


Embedding is cool but since they fired everybody, I don't expect much progress in the near future.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It's been a long time since they've issued a substantive upgrade to their site like this one.

It'd be nice to be able to choose the dimensions of the embedded map, to be honest (the one they offer now is a bit on the small side).

IT'S ABOUT TIME THEY PUT ELEVATION CORRECTIONS BACK!!!!

I am also happy that activity details now provide actual details rather than simple summary information.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

so they released the march update on april 1st? or has it been updated for a month and this is the first time someone's posting about it. i guess my real question is when will the april update come?


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

actually i guess i answered my own question by rereading the garmin site. looks like they dont update once a month (despite saying so at the top of that page).


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Where is the elevation profile now? I can't see it in the "Charts" box.

LP


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

PissedOffCil said:


> Embedding is cool but since they fired everybody, I don't expect much progress in the near future.


I was worried, but maybe this is a portent of better things in the future, and maybe it is the last good thing we see. I hope the former.



TrekFan said:


> so they released the march update on april 1st? or has it been updated for a month and this is the first time someone's posting about it. i guess my real question is when will the april update come?


It was done on March 31. You missed the link I posted?
http://connect.garmin.com/help/whatsnew
It was down for a few hours yesterday for the update.



lanpope said:


> Where is the elevation profile now? I can't see it in the "Charts" box.
> 
> LP


It shows for me, second box of charts, under the map on the right, and third portion under summary on the left.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

lanpope said:


> Where is the elevation profile now? I can't see it in the "Charts" box.
> 
> LP


Just posted on FaceBook


> For those experiencing trouble with the charts on the new Details page, try clearing your cache. This seems to do the trick for all reporting the error.


and more info on the update on the Garmin blog


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Just posted on FaceBook
> 
> and more info on the update on the Garmin blog


Thanks - Clearing the cache did the trick!

LP


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

New Edge 305 user here, since Wednesday I can't see elevation, maps and date is all screwwed, do I need to update my software or what?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

bajamtnbkr said:


> New Edge 305 user here, since Wednesday I can't see elevation, maps and date is all screwwed, do I need to update my software or what?
> Thanks in advance.


On your GPS or on Garmin Connect?

LP


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

lanpope said:


> On your GPS or on Garmin Connect?
> 
> LP


Is at Garmin Connect, when I download new activity it won't show any elevation or map


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bajamtnbkr said:


> Is at Garmin Connect, when I download new activity it won't show any elevation or map


Stupid question here...but since you're a new user, are you sure that the GPS wasn't turned off? It looks like that on GC when I upload a trainer ride there from my E705.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/21847423 Example


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Stupid question here...but since you're a new user, are you sure that the GPS wasn't turned off? It looks like that on GC when I upload a trainer ride there from my E705.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/21847423 Example


Here is what I got yesterday when I turned it on for a little while on my drive to work as a test since the same thing happen the night before on a ride, check out the date also, it was working great since the first of the year until the day before yesterday:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/28644412:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bajamtnbkr said:


> Here is what I got yesterday when I turned it on for a little while on my drive to work as a test since the same thing happen the night before on a ride, check out the date also, it was working great since the first of the year until the day before yesterday:
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/28644412:


There's something going on there...

Does the file on your computer (you do save on your pc, also, right?) appear correct? Maybe a corruption during file transfer. I'd try to save to your computer and then do a manual file upload rather than a direct transfer from the GPS.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bajamtnbkr said:


> New Edge 305 user here, since Wednesday I can't see elevation, maps and date is all screwwed, do I need to update my software or what?
> Thanks in advance.


Did you try this (posted above)
Just posted on FaceBook


> For those experiencing trouble with the charts on the new Details page, try clearing your cache. This seems to do the trick for all reporting the error.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

elevations seem to read ALOT better even without the corrections. For some reason I cant get my manual upload to work, but thats probably something else


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/27530599

Yeah the map size never changes, even if you increase the frame size


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> There's something going on there...
> 
> Does the file on your computer (you do save on your pc, also, right?) appear correct? Maybe a corruption during file transfer. I'd try to save to your computer and then do a manual file upload rather than a direct transfer from the GPS.


I've only direct download to GC from my gps and never done a manual upload and I also cleared all cache earlier today, no change.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bajamtnbkr said:


> I've only direct download to GC from my gps and never done a manual upload and I also cleared all cache earlier today, no change.


Let this be a lesson. ALWAYS keep local copies of your uploaded files!


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Let this be a lesson. ALWAYS keep local copies of your uploaded files!


And how I do that? Again newbie here 
BTW I uploaded today's ride and it looks normal at GC now!!:thumbsup: 
I didn't do anything so I'm wondering if my problem with Wednesday and Thursday upload had anything to do with Garmin Connect upgrade or just coincidence?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bajamtnbkr said:


> And how I do that? Again newbie here
> BTW I uploaded today's ride and it looks normal at GC now!!:thumbsup:
> I didn't do anything so I'm wondering if my problem with Wednesday and Thursday upload had anything to do with Garmin Connect upgrade or just coincidence?


Use your program of choice to grab the file from your GPS, then upload the file manually to your upload site of choice (ala Garmin Connect).

I primarily use Topofusion for my GPS files. It's not free, but reasonably priced, IMO. You can use Garmin Training Center, Garmin Mapsource, Sporttracks (base programs are all free, and free maps can be found for Garmin programs), and a number of others that cost more.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Use your program of choice to grab the file from your GPS, then upload the file manually to your upload site of choice (ala Garmin Connect).
> 
> I primarily use Topofusion for my GPS files. It's not free, but reasonably priced, IMO. You can use Garmin Training Center, Garmin Mapsource, Sporttracks (base programs are all free, and free maps can be found for Garmin programs), and a number of others that cost more.


 Thanks a lot for your help:thumbsup:


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

Can anyone help me out with embedding an activity to Wordpress? I press the Embed button in GC, copy the text, past into body of post while in HTML view, update, I go to view wordpress page and the post title is there but no embedded activity. what am I missing?


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/29067601


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

What?? How come it works here? What am I doing wrong on Wordpress?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Different sites block different scripting


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

ataylor said:


> Different sites block different scripting


I have seen embedded activities on wordpress sites. This dude says his site is wordpress mangaged: http://appliedvitals.com/686/garmin-connect-interface-enhancements/


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ErrantGorgon said:


> I have seen embedded activities on wordpress sites. This dude says his site is wordpress mangaged: http://appliedvitals.com/686/garmin-connect-interface-enhancements/


Is your site on Wordpress.com or do you have your own host and domain, and are using the content management suite published on Wordpress.org?

My guess is that you have a free site from Wordpress.com, and they restrict a LOT of scripting. My site uses the Wordpress.org package, but I pay for my own host and domain. I still can't do anything I want, but I can do all of the most common scripting and such (and I prefer to keep my gps files hosted on my own site with my own Google Maps API application).


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> Is your site on Wordpress.com or do you have your own host and domain, and are using the content management suite published on Wordpress.org?
> 
> My guess is that you have a free site from Wordpress.com, and they restrict a LOT of scripting. My site uses the Wordpress.org package, but I pay for my own host and domain. I still can't do anything I want, but I can do all of the most common scripting and such (and I prefer to keep my gps files hosted on my own site with my own Google Maps API application).


You're exactly right. I was using wordpress.com (free version) which does not allow the use of plugins. I swiched over to blogger.com and it works fine. Thanks.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

My 305 has a barometric altimeter. Should I or should I not use the elevation corrections? Garmin says their devices are accurate, but when I apply corrections I see a change of up to 25% less elevation.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ErrantGorgon said:


> You're exactly right. I was using wordpress.com (free version) which does not allow the use of plugins. I swiched over to blogger.com and it works fine. Thanks.


Yeah, I used wordpress.com for a few weeks last year and hated the limitations it put on me.

Blogger was slightly better, IMO.

For what I wanted to do, however, I am happiest with buying hosting space and a domain.

I just found it too difficult to customize layouts of the free services. They seem optimized for a tiny screen. Mine is 1900px wide with a 28" diagonal. Most of my site users are 1024px wide, so it seemed ridiculous to be limited to 640 or 800px.

I like that my site can be shrunk to 800px wide, but it's got dynamic-width columns so people with a wider screen can view the page without a bunch of lost real estate.

But yeah, at least Blogger gives you some limited access to scripts and stuff.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rmccully said:


> My 305 has a barometric altimeter. Should I or should I not use the elevation corrections? Garmin says their devices are accurate, but when I apply corrections I see a change of up to 25% less elevation.


IMO, DEM elevation readings are better when there's no barometric drift over long periods of time or through weather systems.

But, most free DEM data out there has 30m spatial resolution (30m square pixel is given the same elevation value) so in theory a barometric altimeter can record some small changes within a 30m square. New satellites and processing are beginning to put out higher resolution DEM data, but it's not cheap or practical for public consumption yet.

You're going to have to decide on a case-by-case basis whether allowing Garmin to run corrections will be an improvement or not.

For me, I look at the start and ending elevations. If through the altimeter, those elevations are very different, I will run corrections. If they're pretty close, I leave it alone. Of course, this only works on loops or out-and-backs where you start/finish at the same spot.

You could also look at known elevations, for example, where the trail crosses a major contour line or something. I don't get that detailed. Not worth it, IMO.


----------



## kevboz (Jul 16, 2007)

OK here is mine. I love the new inteface and presentation layer
http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/29816983


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

They are going to make more changes on Wed.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/29944031ran at lunchtime garmin will be down again tomorrow


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> They are going to make more changes on Wed.


Interesting that they're suddenly rolling out updates more quickly.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Interesting that they're suddenly rolling out updates more quickly.


Seems they are trying harder of late.

Lots of negative publicity about closing the west coast offices, now they are hiring.

The Garmin Blog posts have been real and meaty, not just the usual fluff they used to put out. Someone seems to be taking the software / sharing side of Garmin seriously again. Garmin Forums have way more participation in the last couple weeks, though many of those are seriously TFSTO.

It seems to be a ground swell on both sides, I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Like I said, trying harder. Check this thread where one of the Garmin software engineers is anwering a question - I have not see that level of support in those forums before! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> Like I said, trying harder. Check this thread where one of the Garmin software engineers is anwering a question - I have not see that level of support in those forums before! :thumbsup:


Indeed. I only wonder if the reason they decided to close that office and start hiring new people may have partly been due to a lack of performance from many of those staff?

I was concerned at first, but if they are going to be bringing in new people that actually get things done, it's certainly not a bad thing.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

are there garmin devices better? connect is starting to pick up where motion based left off. while there web presence may be increasing, the competion from the recievers themselves is heating up as the smart phones have a lot to offer the casual gps consumer while delorme has a niche too:thumbsup:


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

I much prefer my 305 to my phones GPS. Its more accurate, while not a huge difference its one, way easier to mount, way better battery life I am also now enjoying the added features of HR and cadence. Since I bought my 305 used for a good price at the time it was a no brainer, but if it came down to me using my phone or buying something that is $400-500 I would be getting by with my phone.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

rmccully said:


> My 305 has a barometric altimeter. Should I or should I not use the elevation corrections? Garmin says their devices are accurate, but when I apply corrections I see a change of up to 25% less elevation.


Make sure you let it sit for at least 15 minutes before you start. Thats when the unit gets the "baseline" data from the satellite, then uses the baro pressure to adjust from there. It did appear from my limited research when looking into this before that the baro sensor is the 305's weakest link.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

i like my 305 for road rides as it's easy to see the speed when mounted on bars, i still uploaded my foreunner 405 data as well as droid data. probably pick up a 500 one day and replace the 305 all together, as I still have 2 garmin heart rate straps as well as cadence meters on both road bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

trimble embeds too, as you can see this mornings commute on my mtb. no need for hrm, mtb is usually around 130 bpm for me, and my cadence has improved anyways 95 rpm last sunday logged w/edge 305:thumbsup:


----------



## Keith S (Apr 1, 2010)

I could not get it to embed on another site. Here is my attempt on this site since I know the script works:

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/30079693

It works better, but the map is not right. Any suggestions????

OK - now the map works. Its gonna be one of those days.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

slocaus said:


> They are going to make more changes on Wed.


no changes that i can see...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

TrekFan said:


> no changes that i can see...


It took them a few days to get the improvements to Explore live.

_edit_ - Rich Owings has a good post and positive comments on GPS Tracklog.
*Garmin Connect now rocks*


----------



## appliedvitals (Apr 17, 2010)

ErrantGorgon said:


> I have seen embedded activities on wordpress sites. This dude says his site is wordpress mangaged: http://appliedvitals.com/686/garmin-connect-interface-enhancements/


ErrantGorgon, I've written up some instructions on how to embed the Garmin Connect activity widget code snippet into a WordPress post. This method of using Custom Fields can actually be used to embed any code snippet, like Google Maps and scripts as well. If you have any questions/comments, please feel free to leave me a message on my blog.
http://appliedvitals.com/908/how-to-embed-garmin-connect-activities-in-wordpress/


----------

